# Who knows the cheapest?



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I know this has been covered before but with all the technology out there has anyone found the perfect solution to cheap calls whilst on hol using your mobile?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Cheap calls*

Hi

If you are in one particuar o****ry for a long term, a local SIM card maybe beneficial.

I also use UK Vodafone on the passport scheme - 63p per call connection charge, plus your UK tariff.

I have 500 mins included (UK) so a call to England for 50 mins is only 63p. If I exceed my 500 mins included, then it is 63p per call plus 10p per minute.

There is another system where you use a SIM of a different service provider. I cannot comment one way or the other other.

Russell


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

restrict yourself to texting - far cheaper


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sim card*

Hi

This is an example of the other type available

http://www.0044.co.uk/global-sim-card.htm

I have never used it, but note it seems to be free to receive calls.

Russell


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Someone elses phone keeps the cost well low :lol:


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Phone Calls*

We have tried most methods. But unless contact by mobile is essential use Phone cards in call boxes or Text. In France you will find handsets in the boxes.
Did run up £400 when I had an accident in France, whoops 

Steve


----------



## 102993 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Tesco*

Can't remember the details but Tesco do a good overseas offer


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

*Who knows the cheapest*

Some while back Duke [admin ] told us about the "oneroam" sim card.
It seems a great deal & I will be getting one for my next Hols. abroad.
Cost is £12.99 + VAT inc.£3.50 call credit. Calls from Europe cost 27p/min. & incoming calls are free.  
It also has a big advantage that you can use it any where in Europe & there is no cut off date for using any credit left on the sim card when you return home :lol: 
Go to WWW.oneroam.co.uk for full info.
Forrester


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

Sorry Nuke i've just elevated your status  
Forrester


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*International calls*

Hi

Care with oneroam - calls are routed via Estonia - no problem there other than your granny or who ever is calling who is paying to phone Estonia from the landline.

There are however call route providers that can cut the cost of this.

Furthermore, I think operator "THREE" is removing roaming charges.

Russell


----------



## 96783 (Nov 23, 2005)

Can't say for other countries but in Spain use phone cards from Tobacco shops. Much, much cheaper than either mobiles or the standard phonebox charge. A €5 card (eg Eurocard) will give you at least 30 minutes calling UK. We gave up using the mobile, it was simply too expensive.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

I have recently purchased one of those Belkin Skype phones (the type that connect directly to a wireless access point or "wap" without the need for a computer).

Although the battery life is awful by modern standards, the calls are very clear and I can make outgoing calls for 1.4p per minute. For about £20 per year I get a Skype-In number with a uk dialing code so all calls made to my phone from the UK are charged at national or local rates, and it doesn't matter where I am as long as I am linked to a wap. Of course, in many places I am not linked to a wap so in emergencies family and friends can phone our mobiles.

Hope this helps.


----------

